# Do you know Osvaldo Golijov? Great composer played by Collectif 9 in this music video



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

You should watch this piece called Muertes del Angels. It's really interesting.
www.vimeo.com/65593150


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have quite an ease with 'contemporary' music: this sounded like -- dry ice fumes and all -- a slightly more 'sophisticated' film score track, and for me it had little or no interest. In checking it, I lasted a little under a minute and a half before I'd had enough of yet another technically adept piece which I felt 'said nothing.'

[[ADD: it made a pleasant enough sound, as the comment below says, while I found it too transparently, by effect, in trying to directly manipulate and affect the listener's sentiments -- very much the aesthetic of film music, which works to that purpose. If a piece is transparently working that way, I jump away from it.


----------



## Fredmoisan (Mar 7, 2013)

I personnaly like it. It s fresh and it doesn t sound like something difficult to listen in my opinion


----------



## scarletmacaw (May 16, 2013)

you might change your mind after listening to this:






I hope so.. 
cheers!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scarletmacaw said:


> you might change your mind after listening to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just did not take. A deft working around a popular dance form, nothing uniquely exciting about it. Also, a bit on the 'pop classical' side, ala filmscores, etc.

I suppose there is plenty room for the kind of normally well made and standard kind of piece, though when new, I really expect more. Each piece, though original, sounds highly derivative of "something like" which existed before, often in numbers, and just too generic... bleh.


----------

